# What is your go-to (best) reverb for composing?



## LucasLax

Hey,
So as mentioned. What is the best reverb plugin that you use or that you lust for when composing? Mine is probably H-Reverb or the Lexicon Ones.
-Lucas


----------



## Prockamanisc

It's a combination of Lexicons and Altiverb.


----------



## Kent

VVV


----------



## trumpoz

QL Spaces


----------



## Mike Fox

Yep, Spaces, every time.


----------



## prodigalson

Currently Lexicon and Slate's new VerbSuite. Otherwise, Spaces and Altiverb are good too


----------



## Arbee

Admittedly a bit left field, but I really enjoy VSL's Hybrid Reverb (in the original Vienna Suite, haven't tried the new package). The only other reverb I use (and like) is D-Verb (Pro Tools).


----------



## milesito

have QL Spaces, 2c Audio B2, Valhalla Room, Exponential Audio R2, and now Lexicon. 

I have to say, Lexicon sounds amazing and was is worth the sale price for sure. I should have just went straight for it but at the time it was so expensive...so I kept trying to find substitutes...  haha. the others are very good, but to my ears, the Lexicon sounds really great.


----------



## Tatu

I really haven't found mine yet, but if I'd have to mention one that always seems to fit, that would be QL Spaces. Others that I have are Valhalla, Melda MReverb, Waves Renaissance, IR-L and TrueVerb.


----------



## Musicam

milesito said:


> have QL Spaces, 2c Audio B2, Valhalla Room, Exponential Audio R2, and now Lexicon.
> 
> I have to say, Lexicon sounds amazing and was is worth the sale price for sure. I should have just went straight for it but at the time it was so expensive...so I kept trying to find substitutes...  haha. the others are very good, but to my ears, the Lexicon sounds really great.



Can you comment here your experience with Lexicon?


----------



## Harry

The new Fab Filter Reverb is excellent - very intuitive to use, and low on the CPU too.


----------



## Karma

2C B2, Altiverb 7, Lexicon & Valhalla are all I need.


----------



## PeterJCroissant

I am using, as that's all i have, the Briscati M7 Impules in Space Designer - mainly because its free! Perhaps not the best, but good enough for now..


----------



## Patrick

I have been using mostly 2c audio reverbs and valhalla room. Aether is great for ERs on seperate tracks or groups and then I usually reach for either B2, breeze or valhalla for the tail glueing everything together.


----------



## byzantium

I bought Reverberate 2 for £40 in a recent sale and love it. I haven't use it that much yet, but at the moment I like it even more than EA Phoenix (which I got in a BF sale for €49) (both great buys IMO) or Valhalla Room. The long plates and small halls in particular sound lovely, natural, less like an added-on artificial reverb. Seems to do a lovely job on the dry VSL woodwinds and Samplemodeling trumpet and trombone.


----------



## willf_music

Spaces is great. I like convolution reverbs in general. But algorithmics are obviously more flexible.

RC48 is really fun. The built in reverbs in ableton live and cubase are readily applicable. :/ take your pick there are many good ones out there.


----------



## Stiltzkin

UAD 140 and LX480, primarily the UAD 140 though, I add just flavours of the LX480 for that high-end shimmer.


----------



## bryla

NI Softube RC 24 and 48 combined with Abbey Road Plates and IK CSR to taste.


----------



## Jaap

Recently moved from QL Spaces and the Hybrid Reverb from the Vienna Suite to the Verbclassic Suite from Slate Digital. Loving it!


----------



## Jediwario1

If I'm doing a more traditional piece then it's Valhalla Room, otherwise its ValhallaVintageVerb (the default settings sound good on anything)


----------



## MarcelM

lexicon pcm for algo and reverberate 2 for convolution.


----------



## ZeeCount

I was using B2 a lot, but Fabfilter's Pro-R is really growing on me.


----------



## Tysmall

Depends on your skill level and what you want to do.
Melda's reverbs are by far the most customizable I have ever had the pleasure of working with. I am on the beta list for their new MturboReverb .. and without spilling any information it will blow all current competition out of the water (in terms of customization and things to do ... you can write your own algorithms for god's sake).

If you don't know much about reverb (I advise you to sit down and learn ) but valhalla's stuff does really well right out of the box along with pro-r. You can use your daw's stock convolution as well ... no need to buy anything fancy if you don't know what you're buying.


----------



## Chandler

I'm also working on the beta for MTurboreverb. It really is amazing. I'll try to make some stuff that can be used for orchestra. People won't believe all the things this can do.


----------



## higgs

Picked up Reverberate on a Black Friday deal, and I'm really quite happy with it, particularly for the price. Between Reverberate and Valhalla's offerings, I've been pretty pleased. I like the UAD EMT Plate as well, and have been eyeing the Lexicon 224 for a bit - glad to see feedback on that.


----------



## phil_wc

EAReverb2 for ER, Valhalla VV for LR. I love it so far.


----------



## kunst91

Exponential Audio R2 surround for orchestra, perc, piano, etc. Valhalla Vintage Verb front and back for synths--smooth plate setting, contemporary coloring.


----------



## keepforest

B2, Lexicon, SparkVerb


----------



## tokatila

Air Lyndhurst Hall Studios.


----------



## babylonwaves

altiverb, b2, lexicon pcm native


----------



## Parsifal666

QL Spaces and Valhalla Vintage Verb. Huge fan, especially of the former, where Nick Phoenix knocked it out of the ballpark, especially for orchestral instruments.


----------



## rgarber

Sparkverb


----------



## Ryan

It all depends on what kind of track I'm composing/producing.
B2 is a killer, both on CPU and performance..
Strymon reverb, is a great reverb.
Some homemade spring-reverbs is something I also use a lot.
Lexicon get used when needed.

Like I said. Every reverb for their own usage and sound for the production I'm after.

Best
Ryan


----------



## Minko

Hi guys.

I use a combination of:
- UAD Precision Reflection Engine
- UAD EMT 140
- McDSP Revolver
- TC M4000 (hardware unit linked as IO through S/PDIF)

I don’t know if these are the “best” but I like them and for me they do the job.


----------



## rottoy

ValhallaRoom. Nothing else.


----------



## khollister

Exponential Audio Nimbus and Lexicon PCM Native. Michael Carnes is a reverb god


----------



## maclaine

For anything orchestral, EWQL Spaces is rock solid. I've never felt like there was a natural reverb option it was lacking. For special effects reverbs (i.e. really long tail stuff or anything where the reverb is more of a foreground feature of the sound rather than a softening/blending/spatializing feature), I am absolutely in love with Valhalla Vintage Verb and occasionally Shimmer. I find Shimmer much more difficult to tame, however, and split my usage between the two at about 80/20.


----------



## Quodlibet

Valhalla Room, Valhalla VintageVerb and Fabfilter Pro-R.


----------



## Consona

I was thinking about buying some reverb but thanks to you guys I'll wait for the MTurboReverb demo first.


----------



## JanR

I use Lexicon PCM, Spaces, B2, Blackhole. All magnificent reverbs.


----------



## mc_deli

I compose in the bathroom. It sounds much better in the bathroom.


----------



## EC2

Lexicon PCM Native RandomHall, Large Hall with RT at appr. 2.6s and Predelay between 25 and 33 ms. Set and forget.


----------



## Consona

Hm, Eventide reverbs sound great I have to say. Blackhole or Ultraverb I wonder?


----------



## LamaRose

Reverb? I don't need no stinking reverb!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Valhalla's VintageVerb for moi.


----------



## Hans Adamson

I don't do orchestral, but find the UAD EMT 140 to be amazing wherever I use it.


----------



## Vastman

I have a slew of verbs but since getting Adaptiverb and Pro R, can't see using anything else ever again... well, black hole is still fun but...

will finally retire Spaces, my fav till now...


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

Mostly Altiverb and VVV which I still need to learn how to use better. I like the Verbsuite but it's too resource intensive to use in my template.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Depends on the music. Spaces, Adaptiverb, VSL and B2 mostly. I will be testing Lexicon soon because I am familiar with their hardware units from the olden days in Hollywood.


----------



## Mikelo

Valhalla and Magix/Yellowtools Orgarmi


----------



## robharvey

Altiverb 7. I pretty much don't use anything else.


----------



## Musicam

mc_deli said:


> I compose in the bathroom. It sounds much better in the bathroom.


LOL


----------



## RussellSzabados

Valhalla Vintageverb. NI R48. Sonnox Oxford Reverb. VirSyn Matrix. 

I used Altiverb at a friend's studio last month and now it's haunting me in my dreams, it sounded so good. Can't afford it at the moment.


----------



## muk

For composing - none at all. Mainly because I haven't found a way to route my paper and pencil to a vst yet. For the mocking up I use no reverb during the playing in when working with Dimension Strings. My pc can't handle all the instances I fancy to use with DS in realtime. I have a setup with 34 players, and each player is individually placed on stage with an individual instance of reverb. That's 68 instances of reverb if I use ER's.
I carefully level matched the reverberated signal to the dry samples for each player. That way I can play the parts in dry, and then activate the reverbs for bouncing, and the balance stays absolutely intact. I use Independence Origami as the reverb engine and for stage placement (surprised to see that Mikelo uses it as well. It's not a well known plugin, but it sounds superb). Most often with Impulse Responses from a reverb plugin that is no longer sold. And sometimes I use VSL Hybrid Reverb.


----------



## Musicam

HI Friends and Nimbus reverb for ost?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

Musicam said:


> HI Friends and Nimbus reverb for ost?



Blakus uses Nimbus.

(ost isn't a genre)


----------



## Fleer

Vastman said:


> I have a slew of verbs but since getting Adaptiverb and Pro R, can't see using anything else ever again... well, black hole is still fun but...
> 
> will finally retire Spaces, my fav till now...


Zynaptiq Adaptiverb and FabFilter Pro-R. 
Like the man said.


----------



## emid

Lexicon and Reverberate. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Consona

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Valhalla's VintageVerb for moi.


I demoed a rather bigger amount of reverbs this week and I have to say I liked VintageVerb the most. And I even liked it on the orchestral material more than ValhallaRoom.


----------



## lp59burst

After reading through all this I'm thinking of adding Altiverb 7 to what I already have - Reverberate 2, QL Spaces, Adaptiverb, & Lexicon. 

What I'm not sure of is what's the difference, besides price, between Altiverb 7 and Altiverb 7 XL? 

All I could find was AV 7 XL has 5.1 surround - both in & out, a TDM plug-in for PT, and 384 kHz sampling rates. Whereas AV 7 is stereo, has 96 kHz sampling rates, with no TDM plug-in. Since I don't use PT / 5.1 / or 384kHz I don't care about losing that. 

Anything else different?


----------



## Parsifal666

Valhalla Vintage is amazing imo, but I usually default to QL Spaces.


----------



## Consona

Parsifal666 said:


> Valhalla Vintage is amazing imo, but I usually default to QL Spaces.


Haha, for me it's actually the exact opposite. From QL Spaces to VVV. The strange thing is, I like VVV more when used on orchestral stuff and QL Spaces when used on synths and electronic material.


----------



## Parsifal666

Consona said:


> Haha, for me it's actually the exact opposite. From QL Spaces to VVV. The strange thing is, I like VVV more when used on orchestral stuff and QL Spaces when used on synths and electronic material.



Whatever works to suit your vision.


----------



## gsilbers

the relab 480l is nice. i also like the lexicon native.


----------



## Yahiaamine

Ambience (free plug)


----------



## synthetic

Mostly Bricasti M7 and Lexicon PCM96 Surround (hardware.) But the Valhalla stuff also gets used a bunch. I <3 reverb.


----------



## davidgary73

Purchased Relab VSR S24 recently and so far, one of the best verb to date & not forgetting Valhalla Vintage Verb.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

I'm looking to get either Valhalla Room or Valhalla Vintage Verb.

I almost exclusively work on orchestral music, and I blend samples from CSS, Cinesamples, etc. 

From what I've read Room and Vintage are both great, but I'm just going to buy one of them for now. 

Which one of the two is better for my purpose? 

Thanks


----------



## chimuelo

TC Fireworx via AES/EBU.
I can good tails anywhere, but only with hardware can I envelope the audio the way I like.
Native and DSP Delays are so good I figured Reverb would be equally pleasing.
But Hardware Phasers and Reverbs just sound better because of voltage....I think?

Bricasti M7 pwbers can shove it..
Bunch of snobby ass braggarts........


----------



## Simon Ravn

I just discovered the Relab plugins - Lex480 and VRS - they sound a lot smoother than PCM native bundle which I recently bought. So now I have to go get those too, urgh... But to me they sound superior to anything else I heard - it can even compete with the Bricasti.


----------



## Flaneurette

Internal, I use Focusrite Scarlett reverb. External, I would go for a Lexicon.


----------



## Maxime Luft

Did any of you try the Exhibition Hall IR from Kontakt's built-in convolution? Sounds pretty rich and clean - by adjusting the late reflections' length to 81% you get a nice Lyndhurst-ish reverb.


----------



## Frederick Russ

Thanks for that reflection Simon (no pun intended!) I saw these some time ago so I'll Give it a whirl. I also have Lex PCM Native


----------



## Simon Ravn

Frederick Russ said:


> Thanks for that reflection Simon (no pun intended!) I saw these some time ago so I'll Give it a whirl. I also have Lex PCM Native



Welcome Yeah try them out. I hope I wasn't too quick to jump to the superiority conclusion. I only auditioned them for a couple of hours. But I read a lot of positives about them elsewhere too. Definitely worth checking out at any rate.


----------



## A3D2

I use Waves IR-L all the time, but more recently I have recently recorded my own IRs for the first time and I am using those now. Not that they sound better than the standard ones I got with plugins, but gives my music a different sound


----------



## Jack Weaver

The new Relab VSR S24 (a TC M6000 clone-type) is very good. It should be among the final candidates for the stated needs of the OP.

It does a very good job of blending with the original signal - _seemingly better than any other reverb I have_. Sometimes it's difficult to discern where the instrument's recorded ambience ends and the reverb sound starts. Easy interface.

As far as reverb characteristics are concerned, the TC M6000 is know as a very 'pretty sounding' reverb. If that sounds like what you're looking for this is most likely a strong candidate for you.

I like the FabFilter new reverb, too. 


.


----------



## davidgary73

VSR S24 is really one of best reverb i've purchased and everyone should demo it. A great review here @ https://www.gearslutz.com/board/reviews/1139024-relab-vsr-s24.html


----------



## morphido

NathanTiemeyer said:


> I'm looking to get either Valhalla Room or Valhalla Vintage Verb.
> 
> I almost exclusively work on orchestral music, and I blend samples from CSS, Cinesamples, etc.
> 
> From what I've read Room and Vintage are both great, but I'm just going to buy one of them for now.
> 
> Which one of the two is better for my purpose?
> 
> Thanks


Also here. I'm in the same question for the same kind of music.

ValhallaRoom seems to be the go-to reverb but in the Valhalla own description they said "lush" in every mode of ValhallaVintageVerb... 
So if we want lush reverbs, VVV seems to be more interesting. Especially if I was happy enough with DAW reverbs (Logic in my case).


----------



## tokatila

davidgary73 said:


> VSR S24 is really one of best reverb i've purchased and everyone should demo it. A great review here @ https://www.gearslutz.com/board/reviews/1139024-relab-vsr-s24.html





Jack Weaver said:


> The new Relab VSR S24 (a TC M6000 clone-type) is very good. It should be among the final candidates for the stated needs of the OP.
> .



Stop telling everyone about the secret sauce.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

morphido said:


> Also here. I'm in the same question for the same kind of music.
> 
> ValhallaRoom seems to be the go-to reverb but in the Valhalla own description they said "lush" in every mode of ValhallaVintageVerb...
> So if we want lush reverbs, VVV seems to be more interesting. Especially if I was happy enough with DAW reverbs (Logic in my case).


I've been testing out VVV in Logic via the free demo, and I love it! I haven't even tried Valhalla Room yet in my template but I just might pull the trigger on Vintage Verb.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

Just purchased and now have been using VVV, absolutely LOVING it so far.


----------



## SBK

Loving Melda production stuff! They are preparing a new reverb with lots of ER and LR and capable of lots of room modes


----------



## JTJohnson

Always used the Lexicon plugins. It can be pretty overpowering without tinkering so knock the reverb time way down and it sounds seriously great in my opinion


----------



## Mojo Bone

LucasLax said:


> Hey,
> So as mentioned. What is the best reverb plugin that you use or that you lust for when composing? Mine is probably H-Reverb or the Lexicon Ones.
> -Lucas


My favorite reverb is the next one followed closely by the current one. That may describe most of us, so in order to try to add something useful to discuss, the reverbs that I find indispensable are convolution (pick a flavor; mine's Reverberate 2) and Eventide 2016 Stereo Room, which is great for blending and has a distance knob that really works. Some IRs that see heavy use are from Bricasti M7 (particularly the chambers) and EMT140. 

Valhalla Plate is a stunner, sort of an idealized plate and a bargain if you're into such, which I very much am; I'll likely end up with VVV and Room, as well. Also on the list for later is the Oceanway rooms plugin, cuz I do a lotta VI drums and direct guitars.


----------



## sazema

Mostly Lexicon and Altiverb, sometimes NI RC series


----------



## Vin

Friend of mine works in post-production and owns a TC 6000 (very expensive), so we compared VSR S24 with it...it's indistinguishable. I've tried/demoed/owned most of the software reverbs and this one just instantly works for me without any fiddling. Halls and rooms are stunning (I use Valhalla Plate for plates when needed). Definitely my go-to reverb.


----------



## SoundChris

I am thinking of getting the VSS3 Native by TC Electronic because i love its sound for orchestral. I have discovered that reverb in a video i have seen some time ago from spitfire:



They sometimes seem to have sales where the price is down from $ 199 to $ 139 or something. Definitely on my list!


----------



## JW

Nimbus and R4 from Exponential Audio


----------



## synthpunk

Christian just got a brand new Bricasti so hold your horses until he lets us know how it compares to his T.C. I think he's also switched from T.C. to Fabfilter ProR recently.

My favorites are:
Vintageverb for versatility and 80-90's Lexicon PCM vibe
Soundtoys Little Plate for uhh HUGE plates
Aether for sound design
Valhalla Shimmer (Shimmer effects), Boscomac Floodeverb (Ducking verb)

I also have FF Pro-R but I have not had enough time to play with it yet.

It should be noted the first two cost me a total of $50.



SoundChris said:


> I am thinking of getting the VSS3 Native by TC Electronic because i love its sound for orchestral. I have discovered that reverb in a video i have seen some time ago from spitfire:
> 
> 
> 
> They sometimes seem to have sales where the price is down from $ 199 to $ 139 or something. Definitely on my list!


----------



## Mike Fox

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Just purchased and now have been using VVV, absolutely LOVING it so far.


Right?! I've been using Spaces for a while now, but I just downloaded VVV, and have REALLY fallen in love with the concert hall 80's mode. This could easily become my go-to.


----------



## conan

I can't say that I have a favorite. I am a reverb junkie.

Convolution: Seventh Heaven, QL Spaces, Altiverb
Algorithmic: Lexicon PCM, FabFilter Pro-R, B2, UHBIK-A, TSAR-1, Stereo Room, Phoenix 
Alternative (Effect): Adaptiverb, Blackhole, Muze, Ultraverb
Valhalla: Own them all

I also have Lexicon, Eventide, and Strymon hardware that see frequent use.

If I had to choose just one, it would probably be the Lexicon PCM reverb bundle.

Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven is a true work of art. Used properly with the right source material, it can be a game changer. I've never had the pleasure of owning an actual Bricasti, but - based on my experience with Seventh Heaven - it must be what the gods use.


----------



## anp27

VVV for everything. It's all I need.


----------



## T-Funk

The Lexicon PCM Native Bundle is my desert island reverb product. I use it on every project and I would be more than happy to have the Lexicon PCM Native Bundle as my only reverb plugins available.

Nevertheless, I have purchased quite a few reverb plugins over the years. In addition to the Lexicon PCM Bundle, the following reverb plugins comprise my top 10 favorite list at this time:

* Brainworx bx_rooM/S
* EastWest Quantum Leap Spaces
* Eventide UltraReverb
* Exponential Audio Nimbus
* Exponential Audio R4
* Fabfilter Pro-R
* Overloud REmatrix Complete Bundle
* PSP Audioware 2445 EMT
* Softube TSAR-1


----------



## Rapollo

My go-tos are FabFilter Pro-R which is my workhorse, then Eventide Blackhole for fx/cinematic, and LiquidSonics Seventh Heaven which has something a little special, great for adding a special something. Soundtoys Little Plate is a wonderful little extra here and there.


----------



## Jack Weaver

Soundtoys Little Plate is surprising useful.

.


----------



## Leon Portelance

Altiverb and QL Spaces.


----------



## DS_Joost

Spaces is the most 'set and forget' reverb for me. Always sounds good, no matter the material. It's so simple, and most importantly, even the long ones don't clog up the soundscape, which is very important (especially in an orchestral context).

My next one is H-Reverb. Insanely smooth sounding, clean, and doesn't interfere with the rest of the frequencies. It is a true gem of a reverb, not expensive, great for both realistic reverbs and effects, and excels at everything it does. Waves have made one of the best reverbs of all time, and nobody talks about it...


----------



## maestro2be

Bricasti M7.


----------



## maestro2be

DS_Joost said:


> Spaces is the most 'set and forget' reverb for me. Always sounds good, no matter the material. It's so simple, and most importantly, even the long ones don't clog up the soundscape, which is very important (especially in an orchestral context).
> 
> My next one is H-Reverb. Insanely smooth sounding, clean, and doesn't interfere with the rest of the frequencies. It is a true gem of a reverb, not expensive, great for both realistic reverbs and effects, and excels at everything it does. Waves have made one of the best reverbs of all time, and nobody talks about it...



That H-REVERB sure does have some high priaises and reviews. Pretty much 5 star everywhere you look. I have never used it but for something that appears to be so good, the price is on sale for 69.00 right now which is super cheap.


----------



## Leon Portelance

DS_Joost said:


> Spaces is the most 'set and forget' reverb for me. Always sounds good, no matter the material. It's so simple, and most importantly, even the long ones don't clog up the soundscape, which is very important (especially in an orchestral context).
> 
> My next one is H-Reverb. Insanely smooth sounding, clean, and doesn't interfere with the rest of the frequencies. It is a true gem of a reverb, not expensive, great for both realistic reverbs and effects, and excels at everything it does. Waves have made one of the best reverbs of all time, and nobody talks about it...



I also have Waves H-Reverb and IR1 Reverb.


----------



## lp59burst

maestro2be said:


> Bricasti M7.


...well... if you're going that far why not just use AIR Studios...


----------



## LinusW

RV7000 in Reason goes on my first two sends, an algorithmic preset on aux 1 and an impulse hall on aux 2. Then comes D16 Toraverb, Softube TSAR-1 and Rob Papen RPverb 2.


----------



## jmauz

I love Waves Abbey Road Plate on drums. For orchestra I like VVV or FF Pro L. Truth be told I dig Waves IR as well. I used to use Lexicon PCM bundle but it's a pig so I dumped it when my template grew past 500 tracks.


----------



## CT

Valhalla Room. I use it on everything, and I doubt I'll stop until I get some heavy-duty outboard unit like an Eventide or Lexicon.


----------



## Josh Richman

QL Spaces true stereo IRs are my go-to. The spatial image is simply great and realistic.


----------



## Andrew_m

VSS3 really gets the job done !


----------



## Mike Fox

anp27 said:


> VVV for everything. It's all I need.


Yep. It completely replaced Spaces for me. For $50, its an absolute no brainer.


----------



## R. Soul

I've always found the phrase 'go-to' a bit odd. It sort of indicates that we have 5-10 reverbs (or whatever) but this is our most common one.
I only ever bought Valhalla room and Wizooverb, but retired that one 5 years ago, so I'm down to only Valhalla room. 

Having said that I'm considering treating myself to Pro-R for Christmas


----------



## ratherbirds

Valhalla Room for his lexicon 224 sound like (example of my lexi patche with Notstromo algo).


----------



## teclark7

Using Waves IR-1 or Valhalla Room for creating a sense of room or hall for busses with dry samples (focussing on early reflections) and then using either Fab Filter Pro R or VSR S24 to glue it all together.


----------



## khollister

VSR S24 and R4


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

DS_Joost said:


> Spaces is the most 'set and forget' reverb for me. Always sounds good, no matter the material. It's so simple, and most importantly, even the long ones don't clog up the soundscape, which is very important (especially in an orchestral context).
> 
> My next one is H-Reverb. Insanely smooth sounding, clean, and doesn't interfere with the rest of the frequencies. It is a true gem of a reverb, not expensive, great for both realistic reverbs and effects, and excels at everything it does. Waves have made one of the best reverbs of all time, and nobody talks about it...



Exactly my two favorite ones.


----------



## Øivind

SeventhHeaven and Valhalla Room, tho eyeing Fabfilter Pro-R next year maybe..


----------



## robgb

M7 Scoring Stage convolution verb through Reaper's Reaverb. With a touch of Little Plate on the master buss.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

Symphony and Stratus by Exponential audio. 
Previously used, R2 and Phoenix, by Exponential Audio


----------



## rottoy

ratherbirds said:


> Valhalla Room for his lexicon 224 sound like (example of my lexi patche with Notstromo algo).


Vangelis finds your 6.24 second tail to be puny.


----------



## rlw

Using Vss3, Valhalla rm. , reverberate 2,and seriously considering Lexicon pcm since it is on special


----------



## ratherbirds

rottoy said:


> Vangelis finds your 6.24 second tail to be puny.





What do you propose of what it would be his favorite decay ?
And I think he uses a compressor in a side chain process so that the reverb (with slow decays) only gets heard when the volume of the sound is ... pianissimo. Someone could confirme it and uses himself this technic ?
This adds a kind of halo to the musical spectrum as an enveloping electronic haze.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I haven't read this thread, but the reverb you use while composing should be representative of what you're going to use in the mix, no? In other words, a room or a hall, etc.?

And don't most people set up a main reverb in their templates?


----------



## ZeeCount

Now using: IR-1, Seventh Heaven, Pro-R and Little plate.


----------



## Jerry Growl

My template reverbs:

ER : UAD Ocean Way Studio
Tail: UAD Lexicon 224 & Waves Manny Marroquin Reverb
Buss sends: 2CAudio B2 (Does most off the overall reverb)


----------



## synthpunk

Plate: Sound Toys Little Plate

90's PCM Vibe: Vahalla Vintageverb

Lush Hall & Rooms: Vahalla Room (in love with the LX426 Large Hall)

Sound Design: 2CAudio Aether

Vocals: UAD 224


Playing with: Fabfilter Pro-R, Adaptiverb

Contemplating: Seventh Heaven , LX480


----------



## Rapollo

I've found myself only using Pro-R, Seventh Heaven and Blackhole these days since my last post. Not feeling the need to try anything else right now which I should enjoy while it lasts...


----------



## whinecellar

While these are my go-to’s...

2C Audio B2
Lex Random Hall
NI R48
UA Lex 224
Slate Verbsuite Bricasti M7
Apple Matrix Reverb
Custom impulses in Space Designer

...I have no favorite, as it’s all source-dependent. One thing might sound great through one verb and awful through another. I’m extremely picky about reverb though so I’m rarely happy to just slap any reverb on something. To me it’s a crucial part of sound design and your overall production value.


----------



## jononotbono

I’m loving Valhalla Room and Altiverb at the minute.


----------



## JohnG

the biggest and most expensive one


----------



## Darren Durann

Spaces, but both Valhalla reverbs are really nice.

Someday I'll splurge on Altiverb.


----------



## RussellSzabados

I responded earlier in this thread but things have changed. Fabfilter's Pro-R and Spaces are now in my templates alongside Vintageverb.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Pro-R, VintageVerb/Room/Shimmer, and for a bit of sci-fi-fi fun, Blackhole. When the next job comes in, I'll plunge into the chasms of Altiverb, for sure. It really seems like we have a consensus here, or have we formed some sort of echo chamber?


----------



## artomatic

Altiverb, Lexicon PCM, just got Valhalla Room.


----------



## synthpunk

@JohnG So you got a Bricasti too ? 



JohnG said:


> the biggest and most expensive one


----------



## KMA

Valhalla Room and Vintage Verb are my favourite all-rounders. I have at least 3 or 4 instances of different sizes / decays in every template. They sound great straight away, and they have the highest quality to money ratio of anything I've heard.

Eventide's UltraReverb is surprisingly good, especially the presets. BlackHole is fantastic for the weird stuff. I enjoy the pitch shifting on Valhalla Shimmer for synths, guitars, and lonely pianos.


----------



## C-Wave

Mir Pro.


----------



## AdamAlake

VintageVerb


----------



## JohnG

synthpunk said:


> @JohnG So you got a Bricasti too ?



I don't remember but it's very expensive and has some shiny parts.


----------



## Greg

Tc electronic VSS large warm hall. Use it on every track to glue my cues together


----------



## calebfaith

I've been using QL Spaces for the last few years


----------



## synthpunk

JohnG said:


> I don't remember but it's very expensive and has some shiny parts.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

EW Spaces, plus the stock reverbs in Kontakt, Play, Logic and Cubase.


----------

